# Advice - importing from the US



## crested_stu (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

there is some really nice Geckos in the US that I’d like to get.
Has anyone imported from the US before? Any advice? 

risk to the animals?

Hidden costs? 

Thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

If its for crested geckos then there is no point really, the costs and effort involved greatly outweigh the gains as there is a perfectly decent captive population of them over here and in Europe


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Steve Sykes and a few others have done regular gecko shipment to Hamm over the years and they are practiced at it. However, you will then have to get over their to pickup them up or arrange a courier. Also more cost and time if they are cities listed. Also Dutch Dragon Import are well versed at organising USA shipments


----------

